# A Parable



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Once, not long ago, there was a beautiful garden. Trees and flowers grew and the air was scented and cool. In the center of the garden was a well. Inside the well was a sweet golden liquid. People came from far and wide to drink this liquid because they had heard it was a magic liquid that could help soothe what ailed them. In the garden lived some elves. Their mission was to help the people partake of the liquid. Each elf had a silver goblet. The people could choose which goblet to use. If one goblet was not to their liking, they were graciously led to another elf, who had a goblet that might be more fitting. All the goblets were equal, all different and unique, none better than the other, and all the elves knew this and supported each other. If at any time the people had trouble filling their goblets or swallowing the liquid, the elves would reassure them, help them, and guide them. Everyone was happy and all was good.Now, the garden has fallen into disrepair. The gate is broken and hangs from its hinges, weeds have choked out all the flowers and the sweet smell has gone from the air. The elves have taken to throwing sticks and stones at each other. All of the goblets are on pedestals, all claiming to be better than the other. The liquid in the well is unchanged, it is still golden and pure, but now no one can get close enough to the well to see this. They now stand at the gate and see the stones flying through the air and decide not to bother getting to the well. They only heard it may help, they do not know for sure, so why risk getting hit with a stick. They leave and the elves continue to fight, letting their garden fall further into disrepair, letting the liquid sit untasted.This is what this forum has become. Think about it.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks for the parable, LauraLee Well taken as were earlier efforts by Mark and Evie.One side has apologized and wants to move onm i think, the other has returned to attack without apologizing, from where I sit.Bada


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

When all are considered equals, there can be no sides, no "us vs. them", only cooperation and mutual respect.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

right, but cooperation and "mutual' respect seem to take two parties? adults apologize and move on.I'll be direct about this since I've been accused of being snide: eric has never shown respect for other points of view and is not likely to do it now or in the future. He's never going to apologize and it looks like he pans to continue fanning the flames. h recently challenged me and chris for a response and has not shown me and chris the mutual respect of replying to what I said and to tell you the truth I don't think he can respond respectfully without more name-calling.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

That was a nice parable, Lauralee.I don't disagree with anything you are saying,Tom. I do want to remind you, however, that Eric is the recipient of some back channel targeting in his realtime life, so that may have something to do with his lack of response at this time.Evie


----------

